# Assemble a new 15x15 with one color ONLY



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

Let's guess, how many origin 15x15 cubes can assemble a new 15x15 with only one color?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

Now, let's begin!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

First one....


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

Another one.....


----------



## timothy5597 (Jul 8, 2020)

force cubes lol?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

Separate color pieces


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

Start to assemble a red 15x15


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2020)

Final Product!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 8, 2020)

Now do it again 5 more times!


----------



## 3ACuber (Jul 8, 2020)

You are literally Cube Solve Hero JR.


----------

